# Places to stay near Keystone/ABasin



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm planing a trip to Keystone/A-Basin with some relatives in Feb. Does anybody know of some cheap places to stay near there during that time? There is only four of us, so something small but with a hot tub would be best.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

The snow shoe motel on frisco main street is your best bet. A little farther away but the cheapest you are going to find. You can get 2 queen size beds for under $100 a night and they have a hot tub and steam room for the complex.


----------

